# donar / fer una ullada



## xetta

Només això, que m'ha sorgit aquest dubte mentre parlava i li he donat tantes voltes que tot em sona malament. Oi que diem "fer una ullada" en comptes de "donar una ullada"? No n'estic segura!!


Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sempre faig servir el verb _fer_, però mira el Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0139027

_Cop d'ull_ és una altra opció!

Una abraçada!


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo faig servir molt "donar un cop d'ull". 

Mei


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Bon dia,
En català normatiu seria donar una ullada. Us deixo l'entrada de l'optimot adjunta:
"Sovint s'usa incorrectament el verb _fer_ en expressions en què el verb _donar_ és l'adequat. Així, amb el significat de 'clavar, pegar, fer que algú rebi els efectes d'una acció nostra' s'ha d'utilitzar el verb _donar_, en comptes de _fer_, en expressions com ara: _donar una bufetada_, _un calbot_, _una clatellada_, _un cop de puny_, _un mastegot_, _una puntada de peu_, etc.; també en les expressions _donar una ullada_, _un cop d'ull, _etc."


----------



## Elessar

Segons el _Diccionari normatiu valencià_, que acaba d'eixir:

_Fer, pegar, donar, una ullada_


----------



## innovator

Jo sempre he utilitzat *fer un cop d'ull *o* fer una ullada*


----------



## siruiz

Sona molt millor FER UNA ULLADA.


----------



## JollyJumper

En el diccionari català-valencià-balear (http://dcvb.iecat.net) diu el següent:

*ULLADA *_f_. 
Cop d'ull; mirada ràpida; cast. _mirada_, _ojeada_. 
"Ab se uylada los sarrahins vehents que no podien la ciutat defendre", Marsili Cròn., c. 28. 
Fer ullades: "Innuere oculis", Esteve Eleg. 
"Uns ulls d'ullada blava i fonda", Canigó II.
"Guaytà a la Rossa ab una de sas tempestuosas ulladas", Pons Auca 37. 
"Després de *pegar una lleugera ullada* a tot", Mascarell Vall 38.


----------

